# Tybee this weekend



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Wife and me went to Tybee to fish. Its about four hours drive.

Fished Saturday morning started fishing at low tide and Saturday late evening (around 7:45 pm), both times at the pier. Fished Sunday morning few hours before leaving.

Also fished at Lazaretto Creek pier Saturday early evenings (lots of boat activity).

Caught number of small to decent size whiting, corker, pompano.

Used pink color Fishbite with shrimp, bait stealer steal shrimp as soon as we cast the line, I am glad someone invented circle hook.

I tried to catch red drum, used big piece of shrimp, frozen finger mullet, small crocker/whiting (caught at the pier). Shrimp was gone, frozen finger mullet was untouched, something ate the crocker/whiting body parts without taking the bait inside the mouth.

Gentleman at the pier bait shop told me squid hold better than shrimp, I want to use squid next time. I hope squid work good like shrimp.

Quick question, how far to cast for red drum?

Thanks


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Water temp is a bit too warm for the drum to be around. Squid definitely holds the hook better but I've never had good luck with it here, at least not as much as with shrimp. YMMV


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree about squid. Seems to only attract crabs to your line. Better to stick with shrimp. Good luck.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

MadDawgJ said:


> Water temp is a bit too warm for the drum to be around. Squid definitely holds the hook better but I've never had good luck with it here, at least not as much as with shrimp. YMMV


You guys know better and I will stick with shrimp.

We want to come back in Fall, which month in Fall will have good water temperature?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Surf water temps are now in the upper eighties which translates into poor fishing. But, you still can have fun catching something. Like stated, stick with very fresh peeled shrimp and use hooks in sizes #4 and #6 to catch the bait stealers. Fishbites are good to, but you might want to try cutting them into smaller pieces. 

Not the best time for Reds, but you can use fresh blue crab halves to target them and not feed the bait stealers. In addition you might get as by catch Black drum or a Bonnethead.

Spanish Mackerel are close in right now and can be gotten with lures and live bait.

Don't forget about the north end where the Savannah river meets the ocean (Polk st). The water is deeper and cooler there, good place to catch a mess of nice Whiting and maybe some other nice fish.

Keep going at dawn at dusk. Let us know how you do.

When the water temps drop below 80 in Sept on to mid Nov the fishing is GREAT. The pick for the big Reds is mid Oct to mid Nov.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Fatback,

Thanks a lot for detail help.

I have found Polk Street on the Google map, quick question- are there road side pay parking close to Polk Street beach access point?


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Polk St has meters so bring coins. (You can also use the pay stub from any pay to park anywhere on the island if you beach hop, etc.). Decent amount of parking spots, a nice beach and good fishing but it is a bit of a walk out to the beach so pack accordingly. Shrimp on a hi/low (double drop loop) should do well to get your grocery cooler full there and you don't need to cast a mile out to do it.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

During the week, aka not a million drunk boaters, kayakers and SUP'ers, the back river can be good. There's a fishing pier that you can also get to the beach from and a kayak type boat launch just down the street from that. Both have parking machines and it is deep there with some structure provided by the piers. Seen some great fish pulled from there but also seen many times where nothing hit the beach. Just another option to check out especially if the beach is crowded.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

MadDawgJ

Thanks a lot. We will be back in September.

Going to Charleston SC in few weeks for summer vacation, daughter wants to see the historic city. Also, we are going to fish from Mount Pleasant Pier.


----------

